# roberts virtueller fahrtechnik-lern-thread



## wired.erb (11. Mai 2006)

hallo trial-gemeinde,

hab da sone idee:
mein bikel habe ich nun fertig, aber ich kann bis jetzt noch nullkommanull trialen. zum ueben komme ich wahrscheinlich eher zu unchristlichen zeiten (morgens oder spaet, wenn der kleine im bett is). es fehlt mir also eigentlich die zeit um mich mit leuten zu treffen, die's schon draufhaben, um mir was abzugucken. also dacht ich mir das so:
ihr gebt mir meinem koennen entsprechend (wir beginnen bei zero) aufgaben, die ich lernen muss. ich ueb das dann bis es klappt und meld mich dann hier wieder mit foto oder so, um dann zur naechsten hausaufgabe ueberzugehen.  

koennte doch lustig werden.... also los!

gruss

robert


----------



## Trialar (11. Mai 2006)

Bei Zero anfangen???
OK, dann schick doch gleich ma´n Foto, wie du balancierst .
Im Ernst. An Techniken könntest du ja mal mit dem Standard-Bunnyhop anfangen.


PS: www.vtcz.ch  Online-Fahrschule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. Mai 2006)

nee, erst balancieren lernen. ohne gleichgewicht geht nix. dann räder versetzen und bunnyhop. dann haste schon gute kontrolle übers rad und kommst zum bleistift treppen hoch.


----------



## Trialar (11. Mai 2006)

Ich meinte nicht das man mit dem Bunnyhop anfangen soll, sondern das das die erste Technik ist von der er Bilder schicken könnte.


----------



## ringo667 (11. Mai 2006)

am Anfang an einer leichten Steigung OHNE Bremse das Balacieren üben.
Erst wenn das sitzt auf ebener Fläche mit angezogener Bremse durch kleine korrektur Hüpfer das Gleichgewicht halten.
Wenn das klappt würde ich empfehlen, z. B. vor einer Parkbank balancieren mit einer viertel Kurbelumdrehung das Vorderrad auf die Bank lupfen und dann eben wieder das Gleichgewicht halten.
Viel Spass beim probieren


----------



## wired.erb (11. Mai 2006)

das klingt doch schon ganz vernuenftig. ich werde brav uber die fortschritte bericht erstatten.


----------



## ph1L (11. Mai 2006)

mach solange die balance übungen wie sie dir spaßmachen...
was red ich balance übungen auf der straße machen kein spaß... 

Also mach das wonach dir grad ist. Da Darf auch mal ein Backwheelhop probiert weder oder ein Manual um den "Hinterrad G Punkt" rauszufinden.

Wenn du mal mitm Sidehop anfangen willst:
Übe ihn auf beide Seiten dass du dich später nicht aufregst.

Und lerne gleich nur die Bremsen zuzumachen die du auch wirklich brauchst.
Spart viel kraft und kann zu nem weicheren Fahrstiel führen.

Probier zu rollen wo es geht um auch da Kraft zu sparen.

Mach immer wieder mal ne Pause und fahr nicht einfach 10000mal unbedacht drauf los um überlegt und vorallem nicht total entkräftet  Vortschritte zu machen.

Solltest du das vertrauen in Teile deines Rades verlieren, (Bsp.: alte Kette)
wechsel die betroffenen Teile aus! das Bremst nur!

apropos Bremsen... schau, dass die immer perfekt gehn auch bei dir als Anfänger wird es sonnst nur frustrierend.

Jetzt ist das hier doch länger geworden als ich dachte... hoffe es hilft einwenig. Wenn mir noch was einfällt hau ichs ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste hier rein.


----------



## koxxrider (11. Mai 2006)

seh ich genau soh


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. Mai 2006)

Mein schönes Megamo...  echt nicht Tod zu bekommen das Teil...


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2006)

also ein tipp von mir. Hat mir bisher schon beim Leichathletik und beim trial geholfen: wenn du einsache nicht kannst nur in ansäzten, dann lass dir das von irgenjemand erklären oder noch besser video anschaune und jemand anders das erklären. Was auch sehr hilfreich ist das ganze immer und immer wieder im kopf zu üben (stellts dir am besten dich in gedanken auf deinem rad vor), das hilft enorm!!!


----------



## wired.erb (11. Mai 2006)

ich bin ersma ueberwaeltigt von den ganzen tipps..... 

so. heute abend schonmal geuebt. balancieren auf der strasse is in der tat ne faade gschichte. also bissl mutiger geworden und mich am wheelie probiert - und mich promt mit karacho aufn hintern gepackt aua  den lenker hat ich dann am boden immer noch in der hand - wie schaisse muss das denn ausgesehen haben? 
an die schmerzen muss ich mich scheints wieder gewoehnen. also der wein is jetzt kalt, jetzt steck ich mir den weinkuehler ersma hinten in die hose - so ungefaehr aufs steissbein..... hoffentlich wird das was mit meiner rennradrunde morgen frueh  

das radl fuehlt sich gut an (@robi: das war mal deiner??? dann is das auch deine haessliche kiefertuer da auf dem bild LOL - ich werd ihn in ehren halten) bremsen gehn auch in ordnung, in der tat wuensch ich mir fuer hinten jetzt einen brake-booster. die julie am vr is astrein und gut dosierbar. was ich noch nicht raushab is das mit der uebersetzung. muss man sich da auf eine einschiessen? welche is denn die beste? vorne is 22 hinten hab ich 11 -25 zur verfuegung. klar, 11 is nix aber lieber 17, 19 oder 21? was isn das beste um da mal aufs hinterrad zu kommen (und zu bleiben?).

was ich auch noch gelernt hab: die sache mit dem warum-hat-das-denn-kein-sattel. die hood hier findet das wiedermal total interessant was der spinner an der ecke vorne da wieder ausheckt - hat der doch glatt schon wieder ein neues fahrrad......

greets und gut n8, ich werde weiter berich erstatten.....

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (11. Mai 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> was ich noch nicht raushab is das mit der uebersetzung. muss man sich da auf eine einschiessen? welche is denn die beste? vorne is 22 hinten hab ich 11 -25 zur verfuegung. klar, 11 is nix aber lieber 17, 19 oder 21? was isn das beste um da mal aufs hinterrad zu kommen (und zu bleiben?).



22:18, 22:17...gehen beide ganz gut und kannst du dir je nach Geschmack raussuchen. Du wirst sicher eh irgendwann bei SingleSpeed landen *harr*
Benutz mal Suchfunktion, da gab's vor 'ner Weile 'ne größere 26"-Übersetzungsdiskussion.

Bewerte das "Treten" um (im Flachland) aufs Hinterrad zu kommen mal nicht über, da kannst du viel Kraft sparen und smoother mit ein wenig Gewichtsverlagerung und leichtem (längeren) Reintreten machen.
Ein wenig Druck aufs VR und beim _Ausfedern_ des Reifens nach hinten lehnen, Lenker nachziehen und gleichzeitig ein wenig treten, dann geht das ganz sanft.
Um auf dem HR zu bleiben?! Hüpfen *g*
...mehr aus den Füßen heraus, dann bleibst' auf der Stelle.


----------



## wired.erb (9. Juni 2006)

hi,

hier der aktuelle update:
balancieren klappt schon ganz gut. uebe auch fleissig auf dem randstein entlangzufahren ohne runterzufallen. hinterrad aus langsamer fahrt hochheben und versetzen geht auch schon ganz gut (90° sin kein prob, wenn ich mehr versuche steige ich meistens nach vorne ab...).

was noch garnet geht is aufs hinterrad zu kommen und da auch zu bleiben. nachdems mich bei einem meiner ersten versuche so derb aufn hintern gepackt hat, hab ich da jetzt etwas hemmungen und bin allzu schnell mit der hr-bremse bei der hand. was tun?

bunnyhop aus langsamer fahrt ueber kleine hindernisse (randsteine etc.) geht leidlich. das hinterrad krieg ich zwar hoch, aber groessere hoehen zu erreichen scheint mir unglaublich schwer. wie geht das?

was ich total unterschaetzt hab, is wie anstrengend das ist. aber das liegt sicher auch noch an der mangelnden technik, viel energie verpufft einfach mit sinnlosen moves... und muskelkater in den unterarmen vom einfingerbremsen is auch ne neue erfahrung beim radeln 

enttäuscht bin ich ja von dem try-all hr. schon gleich nach den ersten versuchen (und da waren echt nicht so die dollen belastungen bei) schlaege in der felge und schonwieder am nachzentrieren.... da haett ich mehr erwartet von ner 42mm-felge. und ach ja: ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken auf ssp umzuruesten. die schaltung is einfach ueberfluessig wien kropf...

gruesse

robert


----------



## funky^jAY (9. Juni 2006)

um aufs HR zu kommen erstmal üben nach hinten zu fallen und abzusteigen...brauchst das gefühl für den kipppunkt wos dich hinpackt.
danach entweder langsam fahren, VRbremse ziehen damit es hinten hochgeht und mit dem schwung nach hinten werfen.

ode rfür den anfang mit dem VR auf ne bank oder sowas und dann zurückwerfen. das ist bischen einfacher weil du da mehr kontrolle hast.

und bei der übersetzung sind 22:18 oder 22:17 sicherlich ne gute wahl. 22:19 geht auch, aber es ist mit der zeit ne zu leichte übersetzung würd ich sagen...irgendwie fehlt da der wiederstand.

ich fahr 22:18 und klappt supi

und jo...unterarme tun immer weh wie sau...das hab ich auch


----------



## Schevron (9. Juni 2006)

wenn du nur street fahren willst is 22:18 ok. aber naturtrial is auf dauer glaub net möglich mit 22:18
da sollte man schon auf 22:19 gehen. das is für natur prima

mit 22:18 bekommt man einfach net genug spritzigkeit in die bewegungen. besonders auf unebenem gelände


----------



## >>Bullet<< (9. Juni 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> also ein tipp von mir. Hat mir bisher schon beim Leichathletik und beim trial geholfen: wenn du einsache nicht kannst nur in ansäzten, dann lass dir das von irgenjemand erklären oder noch besser video anschaune und jemand anders das erklären. Was auch sehr hilfreich ist das ganze immer und immer wieder im kopf zu üben (stellts dir am besten dich in gedanken auf deinem rad vor), das hilft enorm!!!




Ich finde das hilft garnicht. (Meine Meinung)
Ich weiss z.B. den Ablauf wie ich einen höheren Bunnyhop hinbekommen könnte aber dennoch klappts nich gut. Ich kann nur sagen: Lieber aufs Bike und Üben als drüber nachzudenken...


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2006)

das wichtigste is eigentlich die balance in alle richtungen und genau zu wissen wie dein rad funktioniert und reagiert.
das setzt natuerlich voraus das du deinem rad vertrauen kannst (siehe vorherige beitraege bremsen, antrieb usw.)
es ist sehr schwer jemanden das so uebers forum "beizubringen", denn jeder trialt anders und geht unterschiedlich ran
wenn du stufen (siehe location thread) und schmale stege zum ueben in deiner stadt hast die nich so hoch sind ist das am besten zum lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2006)

von videos kann ma schon was lernen wenn man nicht aufs rad sondern auf die fahrer und ihre koerperbewegungen achtet


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juni 2006)

videos anschauen und sich selbst analysieren hilft schon. Nur der thread hier hilft nicht.
Man muss nicht ovn jemand anderem gesagt bekommen was man üben soll. Das stellt sich im Geläde heraus. 
Wenn man ne mauer nicht hochkommt dann halt roller,treter tipper üben.
Wenn der sidehop nicht klappt dann das üben.
Wenn man schon beim "nur" auf dem Hindernis stehen die balance verliert, dann balance üben


----------



## wired.erb (9. Juni 2006)

@funky^jAY
thx fuer die tipps. das mit dem nach-hinten-absteigen üben is ne gute idee, nieder mit der schwellenangst.

@others
 natuerlich hilfts sich auszutauschen. ich muss mir das alleine beibringen und ohne dialog gehts manchmal net weiter. muss euch ja net erklaeren wie n forum funktioniert.... und vielleicht lesen da noch n paar anfaenger mit, die koenn sich dann auch gleich tipps abholen. also bitte ot  

gruss 

robert


----------



## MrPink (9. Juni 2006)

@Robert: Richtig es gibt hier Anfänger die es sehr wohl sehr interessiert und ich finde es sehr gut das du den online Fahrtechnik Kurs ins Leben gerufen hast 

Bloß den Fred weiter leben lassen!!!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2006)

ich musste mir auch alles selber bei bringen 
es geht halt da drum das man schlecht tips geben kann wenn man net weiss was du, ihr falsch macht...
aber die grundlegenden sachen sind grob angerissen und sollten helfen 
der thread kann euch leider nur nebenher anregungen geben, besser isses wirklich wenn man jm. kennt der einem das schritt fuer schritt zeigt
das rian leech "mastering the art of trials" video is gar net schlecht - sehr aufmerksam anschauen - besser mehrmals dann kapiert man auf einmal was der meint 
im buch von hans ray stehen auch viele nuetzliche sachen gut erklaert


----------



## funky^jAY (9. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> videos anschauen und sich selbst analysieren hilft schon. Nur der thread hier hilft nicht.
> Man muss nicht ovn jemand anderem gesagt bekommen was man üben soll. Das stellt sich im Geläde heraus.
> Wenn man ne mauer nicht hochkommt dann halt roller,treter tipper üben.
> Wenn der sidehop nicht klappt dann das üben.
> Wenn man schon beim "nur" auf dem Hindernis stehen die balance verliert, dann balance üben


 geht doch nicht nur darum was man üben soll, sondern auch ums wie...gerade um das aufs HR zu kommen gibts ja mehrere techniken. also nich so schwarzmalen...gedankenaustausch hilft sicherlich ein bischen


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juni 2006)

ich glaube am besten übt es sich draußen, und nicht im Forum. Leute, lest nicht soviel Kram von anderen, weil sowieso jeder anders übt, sondern geht raus, und fahrt mit einem, der besser ist als ihr selbst. Wenn ihr immer allein fahren müsst, dann schaut euch Vids an, aber vom lesen wird es nich besser.


----------



## koxxrider (9. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube am besten übt es sich draußen, und nicht im Forum. Leute, lest nicht soviel Kram von anderen, weil sowieso jeder anders übt, sondern geht raus, und fahrt mit einem, der besser ist als ihr selbst. Wenn ihr immer allein fahren müsst, dann schaut euch Vids an, aber vom lesen wird es nich besser.




und zu viel antworten ist auch nicht gut


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2006)

/"und zu viel antworten ist auch nicht gut" - ich schon wieder

das meine ich mit jeder trialt anders, jeder sagt was andres und jeder hat recht, weil man mit der zeit seinen eigenen fahrstil bildet mit techniken und erfahrungen die bei jedem anders sind
ueben, ueben, ueben - is beschi.. aber leider so 
wer wirklich trialen will schafft es auch


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> und zu viel antworten ist auch nicht gut



Aber einfach mal Fresse halten ist gut. Vertrau mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (11. Juni 2006)

ich hab mir damals auch alles beigebracht aber ich habe direkt im wettbewerb begonnen. so wusste ich immer was ich brauchte übrigens backhop habe ich dadurch erst nach 3 - 4 jahren begonnen weil man den da eh nicht brauchte.  *diskussion anheiz*


----------



## ringo667 (11. Juni 2006)

trialelmi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir damals auch alles beigebracht aber ich habe direkt im wettbewerb begonnen. so wusste ich immer was ich brauchte übrigens backhop habe ich dadurch erst nach 3 - 4 jahren begonnen weil man den da eh nicht brauchte. *diskussion anheiz*


 
Dann ist es aber schon eine Zeit her, als du angefangen hast...


----------



## trialelmi (12. Juni 2006)

ja und was hat das damit zu tun ?? jeder kann wenn er will auch so anfangen ...


----------



## ringo667 (12. Juni 2006)

*lol* Du hast wirklich Lust zu Diskutieren...


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Juni 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* Du hast wirklich Lust zu Diskutieren...




Geht dir der Typ auch so aufn Sack wie mir?


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2006)

alleine wegen www.elmar-h.de ein bisschen mehr respekt.. und btw, er hat doch recht? wie oft brauch man im wettkampf als anfänger schon auf dem hr stehen?


----------



## funky^jAY (12. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Geht dir der Typ auch so aufn Sack wie mir?



j awer geht dir denn nich aufn sack hier du meckerfritze?


----------



## ringo667 (13. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> alleine wegen www.elmar-h.de ein bisschen mehr respekt.. und btw, er hat doch recht? wie oft brauch man im wettkampf als anfänger schon auf dem hr stehen?


 
Seiner These hat niemand wiedersprochen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> j awer geht dir denn nich aufn sack hier du meckerfritze?




im Moment kann mann hier nur meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wired.erb (13. Juni 2006)

was soll der ganze sinnlose spam?	
thread - in newsgroups a chain of postings on a single subject [comp.],	der Diskussionsfaden
also zankt euch woanders. ich dachte das wird ein brauchbares thema hier....


----------

